# Worth keeping it?



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Got a early ’90s craftsman 5/22 2 stage snowblower with a 5hp tecumseh engine model number 536.886120. Engine runs good just installed an electric starter and a new carb but the thing is on the engine pull start has light surface rust and the from bucket has quite a bit of rust but the auger blade and impeller is in good/ok shape. The surrounding metal has a lot of rust and today when going through only 3-4 inches of snow the augers started to not spin as fast and got clogger often and then i smelled rubber and saw smoke coming from the belts, the auger belt got fried but was still in good shape. Don’t know what caused this. Another thing is since I lost the belt cover for it there is an opening where slush and snow to go in and what do you know, snow got in and for a minute I lost 3,4,5th gears and I thought huh maybe the disk got burned out but saw a lot of snow making it slip so took off the belly pan cleaned it out blah blah blah.

is it worth keeping this blower? I’m kind of rough on my equipment and don’t want anything else to break. I only bought it for $80 CAD 3-4 years ago......thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd keep it, or fix it and sell it. I've run my blowers many times without the belt cover with no problem. The belt failed because was due. The downside to your blower is the rectangular exit and the impeller space. Your blower was probably made by Murray.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'd keep it, or fix it and sell it. I've run my blowers many times without the belt cover with no problem. The belt failed because was due. The downside to your blower is the rectangular exit and the impeller space. Your blower was probably made by Murray.


The impeller space (where the snow goes up and out of the chute) is a circle and I like it that way, I’ve seen Honda’s have the rectangular impeller space and was prone to clogs



Falcon said:


> Running without a belt cover would be very problematic ... allowing all that material, water, etc., in there to contaminate the belts and drive elements will certainly damage things as you have experienced.
> 
> I would recommend getting a belt cover back on there, or have someone make one for you.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, will try and see if I can get one used and will do everything in the summertime (since it’s running ok right now) and then get it ready for next winter 

thank you both


----------

